# Super Dust Deputy cfm loss



## MJCD

I used the SDD for several years, and found it to work great - it saved me a lot of money (no need to buy a full cyclone) - recently my shop expanded considerably, and I purchased a Clearvue. Short of needing a very powerful (5hp) cyclone, the SDD is a great investment.

MJCD


----------



## secretgarden

I am in transition on a path to the clearview next year. I am considering the 16 inch impeller model and venting outside under my large deck. How did you make your choice between models, same horse power and a larger duct is the main difference that I can tell plus the extra $300.


----------



## TheDane

I have had a Super Dust Deputy hooked up to my little Jet dust collector for almost a year now …
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3242

Still haven't had to empty the plastic bag on the Jet … I'm happy as clam with the SDD.


----------



## NormG

I am looking at a HF DC (on sale for $149 at the moment) with a SDD attached


----------



## Manitario

A cyclone adds about 1-2" static pressure to a system which isn't much…


----------



## MJCD

secretgarden:

My shop expanded beyond the capability of my 1.5hp Delta single stage, with the SDD pre-impeller: a great setup, and I sold it on Craigslist for nearly what I paid for it - after about 3 years of use.

My choice came down to Oneida and Clearvue. I was very impressed with the SDD, and have the DD hooked to my shop vac (effective solutions). I went into the selection process with Oneida as the favorite, and Clearvue as the 'user's choice' - Marc Spagnuolo (WoodWhisperer) and other YouTube jocks seemed to prefer the Clearvue (they sponsor part of Marc). I spoke with Marc, and his feedback was that Oneida's had some Customer Service lapses - feedback he's received from others.

Both Oneida and Clearvue had Christmas Specials - the comparable was $2,000 (Oneida) and $1,785 (Clearvue). Oneida was firm on their pricing; whereas Clearvue threw-in the 16" impeller upgrade, Wynn Nanos, plus free shipping - a combination I could not beat.

Certainly, the Clearvue requires assembly - and it's not so much difficult as it is tedious and cumbersome - no special skills, but two people are necessary, unless you get creative on holding bulky things while trying to screw them: allow at least two days for assembly: I did it by myself. If you go Clearvue, purchase the Aluminum Hanger Bracket - this, and the Filter Clean Out Box (for attached filters) are easily self-constructed (which I did), but time consuming. The Assembly Manual is bare bones and partially misleading (I re-wrote the manual, and sent them a copy - I didn't have access to any of their photos, and I did not put a 'finished-edge' on the wording and cross-referencing).

In retrospect, the Clearvue is probably the better value (IMO), though, a comparable Oneida is what I'd buy. Get the 16" Impeller - regardless of which unit you go with. Venting outside will reduce the sound level, as most of the sound derives from the transition into the filters - the motor sound isn't that high.

If you want to compare notes - or need a sounding board for assembly grief and aggravation, contact me through the LJ e-mail.
MJCD


----------



## ssnvet

nice to see an objective review based on facts.

Thanks for going to the time and expense to put it all together for us.


----------



## Woodwrestler

MJCD. Let me guess the part where the ClearVue manual explains how to put the nut on that holds the fan in place with the key was misleading. In my version is was completely backwards from how it actually had to be done. I thought the ClearVue manuals were pretty bad. I also got a good deal on my ClearVue and that is why I bought it. After having it for a year now I would have to say that I also would probably by the comparable Oneida. The need to buy a $250 electrical box is also a gouging you. I bout the parts for that for $40 and did it myself in about 1 hours. I am not an electrician so somebody explain $250 for something that should come with the system anyway. I have had problems with leaks in the ClearVue where the cyclone attaches to the impeller housing. If I go ahead and put silicone in there I will never be able to take the thing apart without probably destroying the fan assembly area. Painted MDF and having to drill our your own holes when putting it together is pretty ridiculous when you think of the price. It does suck like crazy though and overall it does it's job but I think ClearVue needs to wakeup if they want to stay in the hunt. The mystical status of Bill Pentz design will slowly lose its luster and if they don't evolve in their products they might have a tough time over the long haul.

I will now duck down and bury my head as I get pummeled.


----------



## twotenths

Thank you for sharing this helpful information.


----------

